# Favorite freshwater fish



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

OK, I want to know what every ones favorite freshwater fish is.


My favorites:
German blue ram
Neon tetras
Glowlight tetras
Rummy nose tetras.


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Black skirt tetras--I dont know why I love them so much, but last night I had a dream mine turned huge and looked like puffers. It thrilled me. 

Bettas--they are so pretty, I like mine's personalitys, I think because there is just 1 I know them better and there is a better 'bond' between us. Mine come when called.  

Oscars--big, beautiful, enough said.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

GalaxyGirl said:


> Black skirt tetras--I dont know why I love them so much, but last night I had a dream mine turned huge and looked like puffers. It thrilled me.
> 
> Bettas--they are so pretty, I like mine's personalitys, I think because there is just 1 I know them better and there is a better 'bond' between us. Mine come when called.
> 
> Oscars--big, beautiful, enough said.



I like those too.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

clown loach
angels
yoyo loach
glass cats / true cats
parrot fish
shrimp shrimp shrimp


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Shrimps of all types
Corydoras Sterbai
Neon Tetras
Glass Catfish
Kuhli Loach
Hatchetfish


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

BLIND CAVE TETRA
Cories (any variety but possibly moreso the bronze/albino variety)
Synodontis (Eupterus because this is what I have, but I like other varieties as well)


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

german ram 
threadfin rainbow
yellow zebra pleco
killis


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

mr.bojangles said:


> german ram



I love those!


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i hav a breeding set ... 3 female and 1 lucky male who breeds with them all


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm hoping to order some soon.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

favourite fish...........
cichlids,corydoras,clown loaches,dwarf gourami,barbs,
oscars,rams(the colourful ones)neons,
the list for me would be quite endless really,
but i won't dwell on it because i can't have some of them,
and i'll end up haveing a hissy fit,and getting nowhere. :roll:


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

We already have this game...... :roll: 

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3914&highlight=favorite+favourite


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

flatcam1 said:


> We already have this game...... :roll:
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3914&highlight=favorite+favourite



Well, I never saw it.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Age of Aquariums said:


> flatcam1 said:
> 
> 
> > We already have this game...... :roll:
> ...


well then, you should do searches before you post anything...


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

flatcam1 said:


> Age of Aquariums said:
> 
> 
> > flatcam1 said:
> ...



Sure, but what if its 20 pages back? :?:


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

use the search icon listed on the top bar and type what you are thinking of posting in there.

Hope this helps! 
(P.S: sorry for the attitude in the last post, was angry at that time about something else  )

Best regards, flatcam1


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

flatcam1 said:


> use the search icon listed on the top bar and type what you are thinking of posting in there.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> (P.S: sorry for the attitude in the last post, was angry at that time about something else  )
> ...




Thats fine.


----------

